# Wanted Elevated stay Mtb frame



## BigRussianBen (Mar 12, 2020)

Hey Im looking for a Elevated Stay or E-stay mtb frame or complete. Preferably one of the Japanese manufacturers and made of a good chromo steel like Tange! Interested in hearing about any E stay bikes! Pm me! I am interested in any frame made by a quality manufacturer. Japan, USA, Canada, Germany, Italy….ect. I am now interested in any high stays, no matter who makes them! Im interested in Taiwan made frames with a good quality Cromo like Tange!


----------



## Juansan (Dec 30, 2020)

Turner Burner 27.5 Raised stay on the drive side. No chain slap, easy access to chain.


----------



## BigRussianBen (Mar 12, 2020)

Where’s it made?


----------



## BigRussianBen (Mar 12, 2020)

Bump


----------



## BigRussianBen (Mar 12, 2020)

Interested in what? Mister joined 2 hours ago.


----------



## BigRussianBen (Mar 12, 2020)

Bump


----------



## rockcrusher (Aug 28, 2003)

sorry that was a scammer, obviously.


----------



## BigRussianBen (Mar 12, 2020)

Yeah I have been on these forums for a few reasons, they are always lurking but I still want a high stay mountain bike!


----------



## BigRussianBen (Mar 12, 2020)

Bump


----------



## BigRussianBen (Mar 12, 2020)

Bump


----------



## BigRussianBen (Mar 12, 2020)

Bump


----------



## simonpat (10 mo ago)

…


----------



## BigRussianBen (Mar 12, 2020)

Bump


----------



## BigRussianBen (Mar 12, 2020)

Bump


----------



## BigRussianBen (Mar 12, 2020)

Hey yall Im interested in any Elevated Stay bikes! No matter who makes it!! I once said no Taiwan but they make good bikes too! Ill hear anyone out on any elevated stay, in any condition! Let me know what you have!!


----------



## BigRussianBen (Mar 12, 2020)

I prefer A good chromoly frame!! Tange, Renyold, Ox! But interested in anything you got!!


----------



## nafdacblack16635 (4 mo ago)

Hi  sir, shoot [email protected] on his business mail he as Elevated stay Mtb frame for sale in a great condition 
Thx 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BigRussianBen (Mar 12, 2020)

Bump


----------



## MrCookie (Apr 24, 2005)

Since you didn’t specify a size, I assume this is a restoration project?


----------



## BigRussianBen (Mar 12, 2020)

MrCookie said:


> Since you didn’t specify a size, I assume this is a restoration project?


What? looking for any Elevated chainstay bikes! I am very tall so larger frames mostly! But interested in anything you have!


----------

